# ipod touch 6G compatible avec un chargeur à induction



## carvi84 (17 Janvier 2018)

bonsoir , je voulais savoir s'il est possible de charger un ipod 6G avec un chargeur à induction , sont-ils tous compatibles ? merci de votre réponse et de votre aide et bonne année 2018 à tous


----------

